# We will have this with our apricot wine tonight



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

We made pastrami from scratch with an uncooked brisket


http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/JUST%20FOOD/


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 8, 2007)

Scotty,


That looks really interesting. Did you have it on rye with swiss cheese?


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

We just had some for lunch on rye with deli mustard. Miss Rocky had cheese on hers.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks really good scotty!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm coming over for Dinner Scotty. To heck with cholesterol for a day! SOmetimes you just have to enjoy food once in a while.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks really good Scotty. I love Pastrami but it's hard to find around here. Could order some from Zabars I guess.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 8, 2007)

That sure looks good! I'll take a pastrami in rye with swiss and a little sliced onion!


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Looks really good Scotty. I love Pastrami but it's hard to find around here. Could order some from Zabars I guess.




Pastrami is the next step from corned beef.
Corned beef is so easy to make you would be shocked.
Ill post a link or 2
This first link has so many goodies with great instructions
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SausageDownloads.htm




This is the specific link to the pastrami instructions. Please note that we make the briskes into a corned beef first
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/pastrami.htm


We will use the corned beef brining a few times again soon


BTW pastrami is easy to make also.
I was shocked at the simplicity and amazed with the resukts


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> That sure looks good! I'll take a pastrami in rye with swiss and a little sliced onion!




The romans may have invented it but the jews figuredout how to make it a regal dish


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

appleman said:


> I'm coming over for Dinner Scotty. To heck with cholesterol for a day! SOmetimes you just have to enjoy food once in a while.




This is a low colesterol style


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm amazed at how well the pastrami turned out, since we haven't been smoking meats very long. Our next attempt will be buckboard bacon. It is sitting in the marinade now and will be for a couple of weeks. Then I suppose we will try smoking some of that Italian sausage we have been making. That should be interesting. *Edited by: Miss Rocky *


----------

